# Dexter cow for 1650??? Decent price or not?



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Looking at a registered Dexter cow, bred, third trimester, second year to calve. This price seems decent to me as we spend a thousand dollars a year buying milk, and this cow will be giving birth in about two weeks. If she has a bull, well then we'll have our own meat too.

Give me facts to convince my husband that this is a deal worth doing!

Or tell me that it is too high...either way, thank you very much for your input.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

Has she been milked before? And can the calf she is carrying be registered? Sounds like a good price to me if she is used to being milked and has been bred to a registered Dexter bull. For reference on price, I sell my bred heifers ( not milked yet, but handled) registered for 800-1000 depending on gentleness and conformation. Also, how old is she? You don't want to get a cow that is 6 years old on her second calf. If I had a proven milker, bred, to sell I would ask at least that much, if not a bit higher.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Absolutly, she should be breed to a registered Dexter bull, I've had to help too many folks who bought a cow and then found out the bull wasn't registered, what a mess
Also, is she being sold as a "milk cow"? If she has been trained to milk she's a good buy, but, if you have to train her, not so much. Just do a lot of research, make sue your seller is a reputable breeder and is willing to help you long after the sale is done, I want anyone who buys a cow from me to be able to call me anytime with any question and know that I'll be happy to help.
Good luck with her, I hope she's everything you want in a cow


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

She and the bull are both registered and both on site. The seller has four for sale; an open yearling for 1000.00, one bred heifer and two bred two year olds who have calved before for 1650. He said he priced them based on beef market prices.

He was not advertising these as milk cows. He is a retired dairy farmer, having raised all the familiar dairy breeds. When he moved here to his 20 acres for retirement, he decided on Dexters for the smaller land that he now has, as well as for their temperment (he has heart trouble). He has milked one of the two year olds and said she was no trouble, but does not milk her on a regular basis. Said they all eat out of his hand, and will eat out of your pocket if you let them. 

He said come and visit and if I buy one or not, he will still help me however he can.

Guess I'll just go see them and see what I think. There just don't seem to be many proven family milk cows around here that I have seen for sale.


----------



## lakeportfarms (Apr 23, 2009)

It seems to be a very reasonable price even if the cow is not trained. If she can be handled all the better. Really, it amazes me when people think that a cow that costs several hundred dollars a year to keep in feed, plus the cost of maintaining the bull or for the A.I., should be priced at $500 dollars or something. A calf on the ground is worth at least that now. Why are you giving your labor and some of your money away?

Cattle prices should be high and I sure hope they stay that way. Gasoline is $4.00 + per gallon folks.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

I tried to post last night, but the site went off line for repairs or something and didn't accept my message.

I would confirm registrations with the ADCA, make sure sire's genotype is recorded with ADCA, get health and vaccination history, and get proof of PHA testing. If you plan to milk this cow, go see her, spend some time and make sure you and she are a good match. You might also want to read this:

ADCA Dexter Cattle - Buyers Checklist

I don't know how far you are from the seller, but I'd also be concerned about transporting a cow that is 2 weeks out from calving....travel and a new environment are stressful. All other conditions (above) being met, perhaps the seller would accept a deposit and keep the cow until she has safely calved, and wait to transport until the calf is a few weeks old. Personally, I believe this would be in the best interests of the cow/calf, and if the seller cares about these cows, he won't object.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

G. Seddon said:


> I tried to post last night, but the site went off line for repairs or something and didn't accept my message.
> 
> I would confirm registrations with the ADCA, make sure sire's genotype is recorded with ADCA, get health and vaccination history, and get proof of PHA testing. If you plan to milk this cow, go see her, spend some time and make sure you and she are a good match. You might also want to read this:
> 
> ...




Thank you very much for all this information. I tend to just believe people when they are senior citizens. I always hate to appear as though I don't trust someone's word when I am standing in front of them. I am also a terrible negotiator.

SO, in all of my ignorance, naivete and inability to assert myself, I am a good person to sell your stuff to because I am such a ninny. 

Thank you all for your input. Everything on this thread will help me make a better decision.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Unless Dexters are particularly delicate, I wouldn't worry too much about hauling two weeks away from calving unless it is really far. Especially if she is not excitable to begin with. Calm natured cattle don't seem to get shook up about moving and make themselves at home quickly on the other end.

Or if you would rather err on the side of safety and let her calve "at home", as long as you have a divided trailer to protect the calf, bring her home in a week. We have hauled week old calves with babies in one section, moms in the other, turn them out in a pen at the destination to let them mother up before going out to pasture, everybody was just peachy. 

Again, I am talking about a haul that is an hour to maybe three hours, not a cross country excursion. And cattle that have had all their vaccinations, the calves got colostrum normally, etc.


----------



## Secondwind (Feb 16, 2010)

The first question I would ask if I were buying a cow to provide milk for my family and especially my kids would be if the cow is an a2 milker. Everything else is secondary to health


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

What does that mean, an a2 milker?


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

If you are using that much milk and you want a cow, buy a MILK cow. Dexters are great, I have owned them for about 25 years, and still have eight. I've tried several supposedly "milky" bloodlines but have yet to have one that I would consider a good milker, most have poor udders, small hard to milk tits and at best moderate milk output. 

I love my Dexters, but I milk Jerseys, no comparison on milk production, and they also have the sweet temperament of Dexters.

I expect the Dexter folks here to jump all over this post and tell you about the great milking Dexters they have had-known about-heard about, etc., but the simple truth of the matter is, good milking Dexters are extremely rare.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

An A2 milker is one that gives milk that has been DNA tested to be free of the A1 variant beta casein in the milk. I'll bet that didn't help, did it?

In cattle, an A1 type variant of the beta casein was discovered that seems to cause some severe health problems. There is a lot of writings on the internet about this subject. All other mammals give milk that is A2/A2, meaning there is no A1 in it. Only cattle have the A1 variant.

There is no research that indicates that there is anything harmful about A2 milk. Just the A1 type. So even if you aren't convinced that the A1 is as bad as they say, cautious people will still avoid it, opting instead to milk cows that have been tested to be A2/A2.

A little over half of all Dexters are A2/A2. You won't know about a particular cow unless it has been tested. You send some tail hairs to UC Davis with $25 and get a result in about a week.

Cattle Tests

A2/A2 Jerseys are harder to find. Guernseys are most likely to be A2/A2, but even they have to be individually tested to know.

An average dual-purpose Dexter can be expected to provide a gallon per day while still raising a nice beef calf. If you need more milk, you have to find a Dexter from a more productive milking line or choose a milkier breed. Or get two Dexters. That way you can alternate their freshenings so you always have milk, and get twice as much of that great Dexter beef.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Genebo and 65, thank you both for your input. I think I have decided to wait and do more research before I purchase a cow. The fact that I was going to do so and had never even heard of the A2 thing makes me think I haven't read enough.

Thanks to everyone on this thread.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

earthkitty, I think being cautious is just fine! I would suggest that you learn as much as you can about Dexters, and better yet, go see as many as you can! Your ADCA regional director is Gene Pittman (go here and scroll down for his contact info):

Leadership of the American Dexter Cattle Association

You can also access the membership list on the ADCA website and find breeders near you (or go to the Pedigree Finder and locate them too). Kansas has a lot of Dexters.

The important thing is to talk to as many breeders as you can and see as many Dexters as you can. The more you see, the more you can determine if Dexters are what you really want. Good luck to you and hope you post back when you find what you want!!!!


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Actually, if you want to talk to someone who know about the ins and outs of every cow around, talk to Patti Adams, she know her stuff !! You can get her contacy info from the same place


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

I paid 1200 in Arizona for a non registered but registerable "Belmont" open dexter heifer. It's high but dairy cows are spendy here, she eats so little by comparison to a holstein and she is gentled beyond gentle. 

I was able to take in a dexter bull for a free feed lease (I kept him at my place and fed him, that was it) so my breeding costs were negligible. 

I think I did well for a sweet family cow, and my vet who specializes in dairy cows agrees. 

I think if the girl is gentle and easy to work with, you get your money's worth at 1600.


----------

